# Suggestions on service manuals for TO-35



## theedudenator (Nov 7, 2008)

I bought a 1955 TO-35 and am looking for some repair manuals for it. I have seen different types. What is the best one to get?

I need to rebuild the carb, clean the air filter, work on the gauges and some other trouble shooting.

Any suggestions?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

If you are fairly mechanically inclined I have always had good luck with the I & T manuals. They can be kind of technical and hard to understand if you have never worked on stuff before but are a good resource. 

They can be purchased online and at various dealers like Autozone or TSC. Google them or maybe look at Amazon. My local library has them for many popular models so its kind of nice to look them over before buying.

Andy


----------



## F63 (Nov 2, 2008)

Ditto. I like I & T.
But I'd really be lost without the (legal) Xeroxed copy of the original Massey service manual I got from Jensales: 507 826 3666 and\or jensales.com.
I've also found that services manuals are never really complete - one will have some little tidbit of info that another doesn't. It pays to build a little library. 
Information is cheap, repairs are not.


----------



## theedudenator (Nov 7, 2008)

Well my first work on the tractor will be rebuilding the carburator, troubleshooting the lack of charging from the generator and adjusting the 2 stage clutch

Is this something the IT manual should cover?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Yes it should cover most of those issues. F63 had a very good point that each manual adds a little bit of good information to the mix. For example you may be able to find a carb repair manual from the carb manufacturer that will give you better/more complete info on your carb. 

If you are familiar with this type of work you can probably get by with just the I T manual. I like mine best when dealing with mechanical issues and troubleshooting. It is sometimes a little skimpy on diagrams of carbs, starters etc but you can normally find those through the manufacturers sites if you need one.

Andy


----------



## theedudenator (Nov 7, 2008)

I purchased the OEM service manual for my TO-35 tractor.

When I went through the charging system section it was only for a 12volt system.
I have a 6 volt system...

Guess I need to find the IT manuals now.


----------

